# Themes for Ogre Kindoms army?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have recently swapped and O&G army for a load of Ogre bits.

I don't have the rule book yet and im not concerned with units or rules as yet but I have been trying to think of a strong theme for the army.

Hespithe has done a Bloodbulls army with them all painted red in the Gallery which I know of already, but I was wondering if any of you had seen anything or have any ideas of you own?

Links would be great.:biggrin:


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

A friend of mine is highly considering making Werewolf themed army using the OK rules, but he's gonna be using non GW models (he wants to use Rakhams Confrontation stuff) to make said army though so it wont be tourney legal. He's not a tourney player though so it works out for him, and if he follows through with it, it'll look amazing!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Try picking a random part of Fantasy. You could do a Cathey or Araby Ogre army. Perhaps a traveling "all you can eat" chef army!!

The coolest ogre thing i ever saw was a bloodbowl Harlem Globetrotters team!

Is it an actual theme you are looking for or a colour scheme VV?


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

you want to be cool AND have a laugh?? shrek style all the way! im a OGRE!!!! scraplauncher pulled by donkey! and when you lose you can say that its not easy being green


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

All my Ogre armies are themed I have an army of Chaos Ogres led by Gruth spawnchomper from the book and I also have a dogs of war themed army which meant I got to model the Ogres from any of the books that I felt like at the time (mostly Empire and Dwarf) I can put up some pictures If you want.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would really push the far east Asia look that they already have a little, look at films like Hero and so on for the distinctive Chinese helmets and weapons. But then I really like that some of them look like fat versions of characters from Bruce Lee films!


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried to do a themed army with my vampire counts, my former army had the majority of all clothing and scarves/hair painted Hawk Turquiose and drybrushed Ice blue to give a stunning ethereal effect on my entire army,

I'd suggest coming up with a clan name for your ogre army, and basing their appearance off that, (I call my present army, the Purple Legion due to the fact they all have their clothing liche purple), however, try looking at some of the ogre maneaters from the dogs of war section. you could aways give them a theme from them, or even make up your own, I knew a guy who called his ogre army The Flesh Renders, and often painted them with a bloody theme (Seriously, he barely used any skin or armour colours, pretty juch 90% of his army was blood red, scab red, and a few greens)


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

try a celtic look because ogres could do really well with that sort of look.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

squeek said:


> I would really push the far east Asia look that they already have a little, look at films like Hero and so on for the distinctive Chinese helmets and weapons. But then I really like that some of them look like fat versions of characters from Bruce Lee films!


an Oriental Ogre army could be cool, saw a pic on this thread, It's for another system, but check out the ogre/thing in the oriental getup. Pretty spiffy really  could be a good inspiration











-note, you'll have to fully blow up the picture to get a good look at him!


----------



## krusty (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got the book and am thnking of a chaos dwarf allied ogre army, Leadbelchers,Iron guts using green stuff on bulls to make the iron guts with scale armour etc


----------

